
What's in a Production Web Application? - pattrn
https://stephenmann.io/post/whats-in-a-production-web-application/
======
willio58
This was actually very helpful as someone in the process of learning these
things organically in the growth of a site.

Luckily I have slow growth so I can afford taking one step at a time as a solo
developer.

------
SiVal
I found that a helpful overview, too. I wish there were a carefully written,
book-length equivalent that went into enough detail for a person with the
basic foundation (basic front-end apps, basic server-side apps, HTTP, ssh/cmd
line, SQL) to set up a production infrastructure of approximately the
complexity of the one in the article.

With that, I could better understand the various managed options out there. In
other words, I would be able to shop around and tell from their docs what it
is they would do for me and what I would be doing for myself along with the
limitations, tradeoffs, issues that needed to be dealt with up front and those
that could wait for later (or never), etc.

------
nickthemagicman
Really good walkthrough! This is exactly how a company I worked for started to
scale. The part about checking logs on every server taking an hour hit close
to home.

------
michaelmcmillan
A lot of wisdom in there, but my god, why the overengineering? Keep it simple!
You can serve hundreds of thousands of users only using Python's standard
library (http.server and sqlite3 with an in-memory dict for caching).

Fewer pieces of the puzzle will let you quickly identify bottlenecks, instead
of trying to anticipate them before everything breaks.

~~~
yen223
Every hypothetical action he took was in reaction to a hypothetical scenario
that _actually happened_ (hypothetically). This is not overengineering, this
is plain ol' engineering.

